# MT William Dampier



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

G'day all, was wondering if anybody out there had a picture of the Australian tanker WILLIAM DAMPIER? Thanks.


----------



## mverrills (Aug 4, 2006)

*Billy Damp*

I had a couple of mates on the Damp.
If memory serves me she was replaced by the Kelven
She also had a helm like a aeroplaone,


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

roymuir said:


> G'day all, was wondering if anybody out there had a picture of the Australian tanker WILLIAM DAMPIER? Thanks.


Roy
Theres a Oz/Kiwi publication you can probally get from your local Library with photo in of her its


Source: Ships that serve Australia and New Zealand. 
Reference ID: 888810091 
Publisher: Sealrail Productions 
Year 1983 
Volume 1 
Title: [Vessel illustrations from 'The ships that serve Australia and New Zealand. Vol 1.'] 
Author: Fildes, Bob 
Abstract: Illustrations of named vessels have been indexed. Illustrations are black and white unless stated otherwise.


----------



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to you both. She was in fact replaced by the "Viking Merlin"


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Started my second seafaring life as 3/o on the Dampier great ship rotten run


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I seem to recall that after she changed to Australian flag, the crew painted a kangaroo on the funnel - was there some controversy about that?

Was she managed by Caltex or Howard Smith? I can't recall.

Captain2 - just read your brief profile, were you by any chance 2nd Mate on mv Howard Smith at any time?

John T.


----------



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

She was managed by Sleighs'. There was some controversy over the 'roo on the funnel but it was allowed to stay. I did the last gulf run in her before she was scrapped.
Regards, Roy


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Roy, I'd completely forgotten about Sleighs. 

John T.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't know how you got on finding a photo Roy, but found pic on Flotilla Australia http://www.flotilla-australia.com/hcsleigh.htm#william-dampier-hcs

Ian


----------



## cbnz (Dec 20, 2009)

*William Dampier*



roymuir said:


> G'day all, was wondering if anybody out there had a picture of the Australian tanker WILLIAM DAMPIER? Thanks.


Hi there Roy,
My Dad (Bill Brown) was on William Dampier i think, did you know him ? Unfortunately he passed away on 18th November, 2009. (2 x days after my birthday) (Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma and chemotherapy affects immune system that was not good) Born 6th October, 1930.

He got me a job on M.V. Ormiston as deck boy in 1982.

cheers,

colin


----------



## cbnz (Dec 20, 2009)

*William Dampier*



Captain2 said:


> Started my second seafaring life as 3/o on the Dampier great ship rotten run




Hi there,
I think my Dad might have been on that ship, Bill Brown, he sadly passed away on 18th November, 2009. Born 6th October, 2009.

Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma diagnosed over a year ago and chemotherapy does not help the immune system.

He passed away 2 x days after my 45th birthday. He got me a job as deck boy on M.V. Ormiston in 1982.

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## cbnz (Dec 20, 2009)

*William Dampier*



Captain2 said:


> Started my second seafaring life as 3/o on the Dampier great ship rotten run




Hi there,
I think my Dad might have been on that ship, Bill Brown, he sadly passed away on 18th November, 2009. Born 6th October, 1930.

Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma diagnosed over a year ago and chemotherapy does not help the immune system.

He passed away 2 x days after my 45th birthday. He got me a job as deck boy on M.V. Ormiston in 1982.

Cheers,

Colin


----------

